
Hungarian startup makes its Covid-19 drive-thru testing software open source - yesokayawesome
https://medium.com/rollet-pay/hungarian-startup-makes-its-covid-19-drive-thru-testing-software-available-free-of-charge-and-open-c82d254df2ef
======
yesokayawesome
Rollet NOÉ is made available under the MIT license, available at
[https://github.com/rollethu/noe](https://github.com/rollethu/noe)

